# Rachmaninoff Prelude in G minor | In-depth Tutorial



## Antune

Here is my new video on Rachmaninoff's Prelude in G minor.
I explain how to approach each section step by step, tell about voicing, timing, pedaling, and more.
You can get the free sheet music with my fingerings from the description.
I hope you enjoy it.
Good luck!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Well I watched 2 minutes of it and it is fascinating, but way beyond me as I don't even play music or read music. It just shows me how exceedingly complex music is. It must have been a lot of work to put that together.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ah good I went to You Tube to give it a like, so I saw there that you play the entire piece at the end (about 31:29).


----------



## Antune

SixFootScowl said:


> Ah good I went to You Tube to give it a like, so I saw there that you play the entire piece at the end (about 31:29).


Thank you! It was indeed quite some work to put the video together.
G minor Prelude is complex music but also so beautiful that one shouldn't mind working on patiently!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sent your video to a friend who is a pianist and has two music degrees (also he is a huge Rachmaninoff fan). He said



> Watched the entire tutorial of every bar of the Prelude.
> 
> Magnificently produced and demonstrated. He has nice large hands which will accommodate Rachmaninoff's compositions. Was really getting into the wrist control in the first (March) theme repeated after the legato middle section. I liked the way he was speaking about quietly descending like a ship way out at a calm sea.
> 
> I am quite familiar with the piece as it was on my semester ... where students need to perform certain pieces which they have worked on all semester.
> 
> The inner voices in the middle (legato) section is not easy as you need to think about several things at the same time, bringing out the melody, the bass then those inner voices which was a second theme played while performing the main theme.


----------



## Antune

I appreciate the comments of your friend! Thank you very much for that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am a bit surprised no other TC members have commented in this thread. Surely we have some other Rachmaninoff fans.


----------

